# Self -employment Visa



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

My husband and I have found a business for sale in Canada which would be perfect for us ! My question is it possible to purchase the business first and then apply for the Self-employment visa ? As we are allowed in Canada for up to 6 months a year my husband planned on using this to keep the business going while waiting for a visa ?
I thought it would also look good when applying as we will show commitment as we have already invested and purchased an existing business and we would have enough funds to keep us going for a couple of years ?

Thanks for Looking

Charlie


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Double check*



Lottienpaul said:


> My husband and I have found a business for sale in Canada which would be perfect for us ! My question is it possible to purchase the business first and then apply for the Self-employment visa ? As we are allowed in Canada for up to 6 months a year my husband planned on using this to keep the business going while waiting for a visa ?
> I thought it would also look good when applying as we will show commitment as we have already invested and purchased an existing business and we would have enough funds to keep us going for a couple of years ?
> 
> Thanks for Looking
> ...


Hi - I might be wrong so double check with Auld Yin as he is excellent! But I think you might be able to use the Entrepreneur Visa on this - best to look at the CIC web site for more details.
Good luck


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Mandy I will take a look !!!!!


----------

